# ...And POOF...It's gone.



## patrickfraser (Dec 9, 2012)

I wish the focus was better, but I thought it was pretty cool. Nothing but a poof of calcium dust and her tongue retracting. The feeder _was _sitting on the vine. :lol:


----------



## patrickfraser (Dec 9, 2012)

Funny coincidence in the timing of my posting. POOF! Other things are disappearing too. :lol: I knew it wouldn't last long.


----------



## Mëluzynn (Dec 9, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> Funny coincidence in the time of my posting. POOF! other things are disappearing too. :lol:


I was thinking the same...XD

I actually thought this thread was about the disappearing of an other one...lol


----------



## twolfe (Dec 9, 2012)

That's actually what I thought you were talking about by the subject of your thread.

That's quite the tongue.


----------



## patrickfraser (Dec 9, 2012)

It is hard to get good tongue pics. It happens so quick.


----------



## Plex (Dec 9, 2012)

I thought you were referring to the other thread as well..

And that definitely is quite a tongue, pretty girl was hungry it seems~ xD


----------



## patrickfraser (Dec 9, 2012)

She's ALWAYS hungry.


----------



## Plex (Dec 9, 2012)

Hah quite an appetite, kind of like all the critters at my house.. seems someone is always hungry here.


----------



## Mvalenz (Dec 9, 2012)

Cool pic and good timing.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Dec 9, 2012)

Puff the magic dragon... Nice capture even still.

Posts like the one that disappeared never work out well, I think you mentioned that early on?


----------



## agent A (Dec 9, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> She's ALWAYS hungry.


so is my sister's pregnant history teacher :lol:


----------



## petoly (Dec 9, 2012)

man I want one of those so bad. how do you keep the humidity high enough for a screen cage? a room humidifier?


----------



## patrickfraser (Dec 9, 2012)

petoly said:


> man I want one of those so bad. how do you keep the humidity high enough for a screen cage? a room humidifier?


Veileds don't need it too humid. I do use a humidifier in the room and spray them down a couple times a day.


----------

